# Brandungs-Anfänger



## TypNF (19. August 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich habe vor, das Brandungsfischen jetzt ausgiebiger zu betreiben und stehe jetzt vor der Entscheidung, welche Ruten und Rollen ich nun anschaffe|uhoh:|uhoh:nach stundenlanger Recherche bin ich nun  so schlau wie vorher....1000 Meinungen 1000 Ruten|uhoh:

Vielleicht kann jemand von Euch, der sich wirklich mit der Brandung auskennt, mir bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen.

Ich bin 1,83 gross bei 82 kg.
ich fische grundsätzlich vom Strand aus und bin daher auf eine gute Wurfweite angewiesen.
Mein Budget für 2 Ruten mit 2 passenden Rollen liegt bei 300-350 Euro.
Was um Himmels willen soll ich kaufen ?#c

Danke für eure Mühe im Voraus, lG |wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (19. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Hi.

Bei Ruten Tipps zu geben ist immer schwer.
Aber ich werf bei deinem Buget einfach mal was in Raum. Hab die Combo selber und werd sie mir sogar nochmal kaufen.

Rolle Quantum Smart Motion Surf 670
Rute Quantum Sea Smart Surf
*


Ich werfe damit ohne viel Technik und Erfahrung mit Monoschnur und 140 Gramm im Schnitt 120 Meter
*


----------



## Revilo62 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Glaubst Du oder weißt Du?


----------



## TypNF (19. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Hi, danke für die Antwort.
Die Quantum habe ich schon gesehen. Werde ich mal mit ins Auge fassen.

120 müsste ich auch werfen an meinen Spots.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Yad Whisper Beach Master?
-hab da einige positive Bewertungen gesehen.

Ausserdem hatte ich die Sänger Aquatic Power Surf
und die  Balzer Diabolo Vario Surf (mit Wechselspitze 60-90g und 90-250g) ins Auge gefasst.

spricht irgendwas für oder gegen eine dieser Ruten ?
;+|wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (19. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

@Revilo

Ich hab Stunden auf dem Sportplatz und der Wiese verbracht.. gegen Ende reichte sogar die Sportplatzdiagonale nicht mehr.

Am Strand mit paar Bier und dicker Sardine am  Vorfach sinkt die Wurfreite aber beachtlich


----------



## Revilo62 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*



Krallblei schrieb:


> @Revilo
> 
> Ich hab Stunden auf dem Sportplatz und der Wiese verbracht.. gegen Ende reichte sogar die Sportplatzdiagonale nicht mehr.
> 
> Am Strand mit paar Bier und dicker Sardine am  Vorfach sinkt die Wurfreite aber beachtlich



Die Frage musste sein, wollte auch nicht provozieren, bist aber wenigstens ehrlich, was man dazu manchmal zu lesen kriegt ...|bigeyes
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Revilo62 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

@TE
Ich bin zwar deutlich kleiner als Du, werfe aber trotzdem mit einer 4,20 m Rute ( Stradic BX 425) gibts leider nicht mehr und würde wahrscheinlich Dein Budget sprengen, selbiges gilt für die Rollen ( Shimano ULTEGRA 14000)
und ich fische immer noch monofil.
Was die Rute betrifft wird es schwierig, Dir bei der Auswahl aus der Ferne behilflich zu sein, aber WG sollte schon so um 200-250 g sein, Länge sicher 4,2 m und bitte keine Tele, wir haben in der Brandung mit feinstem Sand zu tun.
Vielleicht kann Dir , ich glaube er heißt hier degl, helfen was, die Rutenwahl betrifft, da kommt ja beinahe wöchentlich was Neues.
Bei der Rolle beachte bitte die flache und hohe konisch zulaufende Spule mit sehr dickem Kern, die hilft Dir, die Weiten auch zu realisieren.
Bei Rute und Rolle würde ich keine Kompromisse eingehen, die Kräfte, die bei einem Wurf wirken sind schon enorm, ich selbst werfe nicht, wenn Touris sich in meinem Dunstkreis bewegen, einunkontrollierbarer Fehlwurf kann u.U. tödliche Folgen haben.
Ich möchte auch das Gefühl haben, dass das Gerät den Anforderungen gewachsen ist.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## degl (20. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Hi,

wir alle lesen hier auf dem Anglerboard oder in anderen Foren viel und oft auch sich widersprechendes(5 Ärzte=6 Meinungen)......

Und um wirklich regelmäßig  um die 120m zu werfen, ist passendes Equipment fast unerlässlich...............

Ich habe mal geschrieben, das man mit ner Spitzenrute auch kurz werfen kann, aber mit ner Einsteigerrute keine "Rekorde" bricht...............#c

Solltest du dir sicher sein, das du dem Brandungsangeln verfallen willst, dann kann man gleich über richtig gute Brandungsruten und Brandungsrollen nachdenken...........

Ich hab hier mal ein Beispiel für eine gute und für dich im Preisrahmen liegende Rute:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jenzi-Brandungsrute-Balance-Sea-TX-Surf-BX-425-Brandungsrute-100-220-g-4-25-m-/261961238390?hash=item3cfe1b4776.........

Dazu diese Rolle:http://www.ebay.de/itm/AVOCAST-SERIE-/141724225761?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item20ff6c10e1
 und das mal 2..........und du bist nach meinem dafürhalten, erstmal für die Küste und den zu erzielenden Wurfweiten gut ausgerüstet...............

Sei dir sicher, es geht noch viel besser, doch das kostet dann auch deutlich mehr...........

gruß degl

P.s. hatte von der Dega das Vormodell und die war auch schon gut


----------



## TypNF (20. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Moin Moin,

Danke Jungs für die Antworten. Jetzt habe ich Infos mit den ich arbeiten kann.....werde mir Ruten und Rollen in Ruhe ansehen. Mal sehen, was es wird, möchte auch zeitnah kaufen weil ich ans Wasser will :k


----------



## TypNF (20. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Moin, habe jetzt gesehen, dass die Ruten ja bereits vor 7 bzw 8 jahren raus gekommen sind.....hat sich denn in den letzten 8 Jahren nichts entscheidendes beim Rutenbau geändert, so dass man ruhig ein älteres modell kaufen kann ?|wavey:


----------



## Roter Piranha (20. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Nicht selten sind ältere Ruten teils besser als andere Serien von heute.  Ich hab mir zb die shimano ex diaflash 2 x geholt neu.  Die Rute wurde auch vor gut 10 Jahren gebaut.  Ich persönlich finde die Rute optisch sehr schick, und kann damit sehr gut werfen.  Hab mir als 3 . Rute letztes jahr eine ganz neue die gerade auf dem Markt kam geholt.  Damit werfe ich nicht so weit. Und die lag bei knapp 300 euro.


----------



## degl (20. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*



TypNF schrieb:


> Moin, habe jetzt gesehen, dass die Ruten ja bereits vor 7 bzw 8 jahren raus gekommen sind.....hat sich denn in den letzten 8 Jahren nichts entscheidendes beim Rutenbau geändert, so dass man ruhig ein älteres modell kaufen kann ?|wavey:



Nicht wirklich........an den Rutengewichten wurde nach Unten geschraubt um weiter werfen zu können........dann wieder nach Oben, weil die "Bruchgefahr" größer wurde..................was mir auffällt ist, das immer mehr Ruten auch im "mittelpreisigen Segment".......mit besseren Ringen ausgestattet werden(rotten nicht so schnell)......................aber wirklich merkbare Verbesserungen liegen dann bei den "High End-Ruten und Rollen" deren Preislage ne andere ist...................und ja, man kann auch "ältere Modelle" zum Brandeln nehmen, wenn das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss stimmt

gruß degl


----------



## Herman Hummerich (20. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Moin in die Runde! 

Bin auch vor Jahren dem Brandungsangeln verfallen und hab 
"damals" mal tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen!  

Letztendlich fische ich das Mittelklasse-Equipment schon 10 Jahre und die 11 Saison kommt! Auf die Zeit gerechnet haben die Ruten im Monat in der Anschaffung pro Stück 2 Euro Fuffzig gekostet! 

Klar mal hier und da n neuen Ring oder mal n Kugellager  erneuern,  aber so günstig und dankbar sind Sachen von einigermaßen Qualität!
Und Ersatzteile gibt es dafür dann auch noch  lange nachdem sie aus dem Katalog verschwunden sind!

Weiterhin Petrigeil 

und ik freu mir 1 Monat noch und dann gehts 

endlich wieder loooooossssss


----------



## brandungsteufel (21. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Hi,

300-350 € ist echt nicht viel an Budget. Hab mir vor wenigen Wochen auch eine neue Kombo zusammengestellt. 

2 x Ultegra 10.000 XSC
2 x Vercelli enygma maniac

Preislich ist da noch viel Luft nach oben, würde es als Mittelklasse bezeichnen. Wenn du alles günstig bekommst dann liegste aber bei der Kombo schon deutlich über 600 €.

Es geht auch günstiger bei den Rollen solltest du dir mal die Penn Surfblaster,  Ryobi Proskyer Nose Power, Daiwa Crosscast, Mitchell Avocast Surf anschauen.

Bei den Ruten würde ich mal bei Quantum, Balzer und Mitchell vorbei schauen, die haben bezahlbare und nicht ganz schlechte Ruten im Programm in deiner dir gesetzten Preisklasse.

VG
BRandungsteufel


----------



## TypNF (21. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Hey Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank, dass Ihr Euch die Mühe macht, mir zu helfen!
Bei den Rollen hab ich mich entschieden. Es soll nun die Penn Surfmaster 8000 werden. Hatte Diese schon auf der Liste und nun wurde es mir ja praktisch nochmal bestätigt, dass die Rolle wohl ok ist. Habe diese jetzt als günstigsten Preis für 97 Euro gefunden.

Rute schwanke ich jetzt noch zwischen Quantum Bay Walker Surf 4,20 0-250 g (100 Euro) und Quantum Surf Detector 4,20 0-220g (150 Euro). 

Meint Ihr, die 50 Euro mehr pro Rute sollte ich ausgeben?

-Die Surfditector ist mit 2 wechselspitzen ausgestattet-

Falls ich mich für die Surf Detector entscheide, bin ich dann für das komplette Set bei 500 Euro. Bei der Bay Walker Surf bei 400 Euro. Etwas mehr als ich wollte....wäre ich aber bereit, aus zu geben...wobei bei 500 jetzt auch schluss sein sollte:q:a

Meint Ihr, damit krieg ich die Pladden? #:#:

Petri Jungs #:#h


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Was ist den mit den günstigen Vercelli Enygma Xilencius oder den Iridiums?

Ps: Suche selber grade nach Brandungsruten! ;-)


----------



## Keyless (21. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Genau für die Wechselspitzen zahlst du den Aufpreis. 
 Ich will und brauche sowas nicht, aber jeder wie er möchte. Also von mir ein klares Nein zur Mehrausgabe. 
 Das Preisspectrum ist ja gerade in unteren und mittlerem Bereich sehr selektiv , entweder billig bis 100,-(preiswert) oder richtig teuer 0,-, dazwischen zahlst du meist nur den Namen/Werbeversprechen ohne einen reellen Mehrwert zu bekommen. 
 Und ja auch die unter 100,- Rute wird fangen und dir vielleicht besser gefallen als etwas sau teures.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 300-350 € ist echt nicht viel an Budget. Hab mir vor wenigen Wochen auch eine neue Kombo zusammengestellt.
> 
> ...


 
 was haben die Ringe am Spitzenteil für ID?
 Gruß A.


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Sag mir wozu du das wissen willst und nich schaue später mal nach


----------



## angler1996 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

ganz einfach, die Rute interessiert mich, ich mag nur keine zu kleinen ID an Brandungsruten , speziell im Spitzenbereich.

 und da das ne Lowrider Beringung ist, sind kleine Durchmesser sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Kann ich dir auch ohne nach zuschauen bestätigen, dass die keinen großen Durchmesser haben, bei viel Kraut darfst auch viel Kraut pulen. Bis auf Fuji konnte ich auf den Ringen nichts erkennen, musste aber auch feststellen das die Augen nicht besser werden 

Hab mal grob gemessen. Spitzenring innen 6mm und außen 9mm.


----------



## angler1996 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Danke, das ist mir zu eng, könnte ich zwar umbauen, aber an neuen Ruten gleich rumschrauben, naja

Gruß A. Tatsächliche ID stehe auch auf Ringen ( die ich kenné ) nicht drauf, hat nix mit Deinen Augen zu tun


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Für Kraut habe ich andere Ruten. Ohne Kraut ist die Rute Top! Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Ok, die Augen werden trotzdem ab 40 nicht bessser ;-)


----------



## doc040 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Moin, viele Meinungen, viele  irreführende Wege! Da die meisten Leute einfach was rausposaunen, ohne sich mit der Materie mal zu befassen, folgendes. Es gibt Neue günstige , altes gutes ,neues teures  und mittelpreisiges Gerät. Jeder hat seine bevorzugten Marken und will diese auch preisgeben. Kaufe dir eine Kombi, noch besser gehe zu einem Verkäufer der dich was testen lässt, oder verabrede dich mit Leuten ,die dich testen lassen.  Aber wie Brandungsteufel bereits erwähnt hat ist dein Budget nicht viel für 2 Ruten + Rollen wenn du keine Ahnung hast was du möchtest,brauchst. Eine Entfernung von 120m erreichen hier die wenigsten Leute, mit Montage und Blei gegen den Wind. Ich weiss von Leuten , die bei idealen Bedingungen(Rückenwind) nur mit Blei, nicht die 120m geschafft haben, aber sich versuchen mit jeder neuen Rute auf dem Markt. Fazit: welche Strände möchtest du befischen?  Harte oder weiche Rute? Wenn du das weisst, schaue nach gebrauchten, gibt ab und an Schnäppchen, weil die Leute keine Ahnung haben, Tip 2 teilige Ruten! Rollen gibt es auch einiges, aber bedenke, Qualität hat seinen Preis. Geflochtene Schnur wirft ein bisschen weiter, hat aber viele Nachteile, Schnurbogen, Abriebfestigkeit, Kraut, Frost und Eis,etc. Rollen brauchen ein Twist Buster System,anständige Wicklung und ein gutes System um den Bügelumschlag(ungewollt) zu verhindern. All dieses kann man bekommen, wenn man sich auskennt. Aber oft ist es so das die meisten Leute versuchen den Abend da mit verbringen die Fische  auf Ihre Entfernung zu angeln. PM = Persönliche Meinung!


----------



## doc040 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Übrigens ich fische 2 teilige Stradics, unter anderem ,sind kaum noch zu kriegen und damit werfe ich 190m mit monofil! Bei 3,86m Länge.


----------



## Sandbank (25. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

@TypNF: Kauf dir doch erstmal eine Rolle nebst Rute und probiere damit rum(Weitwurf auf Sportplatz oder mit Boilie auf Karpfen). Bist eh grad heiss drauf, dann los.

Mit ersten Erkenntnissen, dann die 2. Combo. 

Nur mal so als Idee.

Wird eh besser sein, mit beiden Ruten nicht max. Range zu erreichen, sondern eine näher dran, eine weiter raus. Dann kann auch eine für Weitwurf sein, die andere für alle Tage.
Es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass es 30 m draussen nicht beisst. Manchmal besser als auf 75 m ....
Was beisst auf 190 m #c

@doc040: Du erwähnst ein System gegen den ungewollten Bügelumschlag. Hatte mit Shimano  Beastmaster7000 das Problem öfters. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich da unachtsam war. Zu 80 % gings ja. Was soll das sein, wie heisst es?


----------



## doc040 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Moin,auf Distanz beissen oft grössere Fische,meistens schon im hellen! Ich fange oft plattfische über40cm,draussen. Dorsche bis zu 75cm! Bügelumschlag, bei einigen Rollen wird der Bügel Umschlag nur per Hand zu gelassen. Daiwa Entoh z.b. DAM hatte damals extra eine Sperre eingebaut. Schwache Federn sind bei günstigeren rollen oft verbaut.


----------



## Boedchen (26. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Kaum schaut man mal nicht regelmäßig rein ^^ 
Ruten bekommt man unter anderem in allen Preissegmenten.
Es gibt teure die rotz sind und günstige so wie auch beides in annehmbarer Qualität.
Fakt ist das DU damit fischen must und da wirst du nicht um ein begrabbeln und testen rum kommen.
Ich habe in der Vergangenheit einige Tests gemacht und u.a. hier veröffentlicht , würde aber nicht auf die Idee kommen dir zu sagen DIE oder DIE musst du haben.
Ich habe einen Mitwerfer im Feld der mit Preislich günstigen Ruten 180m auf dem Feld wirft , ich selbst komme damit nicht mal auf 150 da sie mir absolut nicht zusagen.
Es gibt Brandungsruten auf dem Markt die Ihren Namen sicherlich nicht haben dürften, höchstens Tomatenbindestöcke oder so. Also Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, in die Hand nehmen ist wichtig. Kann man aus irgend einem Grunde dieses NICHT ist aber angewiesen auf Hilfestellung kann ich hier wieder auf die Tests und Erfahrungsberichte div. Angler hindeuten ( nicht nur von mir). Ich selbst halte nach wie vor meinen Kopf für die Tests hin und wie mir in den letzten Jahren erfreulicherweise zurück geschrieben wurde das mit recht.
LG


----------



## doc040 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungs-Anfänger*

Eine 25 Euro Rute hat 167 Meter auf der Wiese geworfen und ich behaupte das man mit Ihr auch weiter werfen kann! Es wurde nur ein Wurf gemacht. Zurecht kommen,ist das eine,aber Technik das andere. Was nutzt es mit aller Gewalt einen Meter weiter zu werfen wenn die Köder abfliegen und die Leute hinter her behaupten,Krabben seien unterwegs,ewig die Haken leer. Alles schon erlebt!


----------

